#  >  > Gamer's Zone >  >  > The Game Zone >  >  > Popular Games Review >  >  Legend of Zelda: Breath of the Wild

## Assassin

Forget everything you know about the Legend of Zelda games. Enter a world of discoveries, explorations and adventures in The Legend of Zelda: Breath of the Wild, a revolutionary new game from the hit series. Travel through the fields, through forests and peaks, and discover what has become the destroyed kingdom of Hyrule in this breathtaking outdoor adventure.

*Legend of Zelda: Breath of the Wild : Trailer
*

----------

